# Baby females wanted- South/ London area



## J-J (Aug 14, 2009)

I recently lost a baby to a unfortunate genetic illness and she's left a very lonely friend.
I'm looking to adopt two young females. I'm in the South London area and am willing to drive an hour or two if it means finding the right addition to my little family. Please PM me if you or anyone you know has young girls needing a home near me.

Thanks!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you looked on www.preloved.co.uk and also www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community which is a UK based forum - they have a re-homing section  there are some females currently available too.


----------

